# Mideast Frog Feast in January



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I will again be hosting the Mideast Frog Feast. It will be in January so people can buy frogs without the need to ship. Same local as last year. If interested in vending or helping out in any way please PM me and also let me know if there are Saturdays in January you can not make it , as I have not hammered out a final date yet. The last one was a lot of fun and this will be a great way to break up a nasty winter. There is a bar and kitchen on location so no need to go anywhere else. There will be an auction again with the proceeds going to Michigan State for frog conservation projects.

Rich


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't wait! I have never been to past ones, where is it located? Please say Mankato, MN .


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

me three! kristy


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

Forest River Civic Assiciation Hall
207 Lee Street, Mt Prospect IL.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

^ Yes, just outside of Chicago's northwest side. About fifteen minutes form O'Hare.

Rich


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh thank goodness! It took an inordinate amount of willpower to not go home with ANY frogs this past weekend. Now I have something to look forward to when I might have a little green.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll likely be there  It was lots of fun last year. I hope it'll be that much bigger this year!


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Count me in. I should be able to save a few bucks by then, after splurging at MWFF. 

I have been offered six 40 gallon and six 50 gallon tanks for a great price, so if I take them I'll need more frogs. Where will I put them? OMG, will it ever end ????


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll try to make it there too! Not sure what my schedule is going to be, hopefully a better job is in the works by then. (this every other weekend thing kinda sucks)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in. Maybe I'll be less restrained with my wallet than I was at MWFF


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> I'm in. Maybe I'll be less restrained with my wallet than I was at MWFF


Gonna get some retics, huh? You can't beat the prices, you know


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've got vivariums to build before I worry about more frogs. Uroplatus do not breed well when housed individually in quarantine.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rich Frye said:


> I will again be hosting the Mideast Frog Feast. It will be in January so people can buy frogs without the need to ship. Same local as last year. If interested in vending or helping out in any way please PM me and also let me know if there are Saturdays in January you can not make it , as I have not hammered out a final date yet. The last one was a lot of fun and this will be a great way to break up a nasty winter. There is a bar and kitchen on location so no need to go anywhere else. There will be an auction again with the proceeds going to Michigan State for frog conservation projects.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I really liked the last one as well.
I will most likely attend, but will not likely be there as a vendor this time round


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought I would also point out that this year it will be held on a Saturday so that gives more people options for not having to run right home . Chicago is a great city to explore...

Rich


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as I dont have to work, I will make the trip for this... MWFF was well worth it and Im sure this will be too!!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

The last one was a lot of fun. Can't wait for this one! Rich is your brother going to be on hand doing fecals again?


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

I 'll will be there. Might work out if I go to Florida to see my Dad. I could most likely come back with some real nice broms. Rich I now you want some. always very impressive if anyone interested let me know. I'll see you there. JP in Ill


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

lamaster said:


> The last one was a lot of fun. Can't wait for this one! Rich is your brother going to be on hand doing fecals again?


I'll try to schedule around his busy times and get him to make it. Not sure though.

Rich


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

No drunk guitar guy this time Rich? I should be there.


----------



## Cton9187 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'll be attending, what time on saturday were you thinking of?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

JJuchems said:


> No drunk guitar guy this time Rich? I should be there.


I can't guarantee anything when it comes to Goran...
Except that if he attends, he will most likely be drunk at some time.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Cton9187 said:


> i'll be attending, what time on saturday were you thinking of?



It'll most likely start around 10am .
Should be either the weekend of Jan 10th or the 17th , but I need to make sure those dates are open and available to book the hall.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I missed out on Midwest FF this year and this sounds like something I would also kick myself for missing. I will aim on being there my birthday is jan 12 so I will prob have money to burn haha.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

So, Is this like a show with vendors and such, or is it more of a gathering with food (feast?)?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

They've got food for sale there, but other than that, it's like a regular show with vendors, frogs, plants, and supplies


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

A bit of history on the Mideast Frog Feast name. 
I have a very good friend who vended (more atttended and drank ) with me at the first Mid West Frog Fest in Joliet. My first frog show ever. About four beers into the show he turns to me and says " Rich! Midwest Frog Fest? You said we were going to a Mideast Frog Feast!!"
The name stuck.
We will have vendors, music, food, drink (full bar) and an auction that will once again go toward MSU's goal to obtain land for frog conservation.

Rich


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Full bar, eh? I'm there!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Just follow the guitar playing serb...


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

lol, i love the mini snips about the drunk guitar hero. Apparently i'll have to meet this character if he attends, sounds like my kinda guy. Ha, either way heard about this last year from a buddy and plan on for sure coming, especially b/c its about a good 5 minute drive for me. Sounds like a blast and cant wait...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll probably have Goran and a couple friends drag the equipment in and we will play some live music.
Last year's was on too short notice and I plan on this one being a big bash...


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Full bar, eh? I'm there!


zach you driving or flying


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Driving. Not sure if I'll find a place to spend the night down there, or not.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Btw anyone goin to be there planning on selling any mantellas also, im lookin for both darts and mantellas to expand the collection and it would make it awsome to get some of both!
Logan


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

So is MEFF in january or like march?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Rich, I'd love to come. I'd say I was a definite "yes", but I've said that several times before & not kept to my word =D


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I definitely plan on attending! Hooray for more Chicagoland frog shows!


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I am planning on going again this year. Really enjoyed it last year also. Will be looking for some frogs too. If anyone has any of these please let me know.
- Male azureus
- Female powder blue
- Male mint terribillis ( I have some adult females I can trade. They are about a yr. old).


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Screw making any money, Not going if Goran isnt There, thats all that has to be said. JP


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Due to Goran's schedule , and the fact that nobody wants to show unless he makes an appearance, I will most likely be moving the show to mid-late February.
Seriously though, I have been sooo crazy busy of late I have not been able to advertise the show like I wanted. So , I will get a solid date in February back to everyone as soon as possible. If anybody can not make a specific Saturday February date please PM.

Rich


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Only weekend that I know I can't make it is Valentine's weekend.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd have to bet that Goran will be tied up ,, that weekend also. You're safe JP. And same goes for the other JP. No Valentine's weekend .

Rich


----------



## Cton9187 (Sep 3, 2008)

so any updates on this?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

MAn i love to go there

is there any one from madison, WI going???
pls let me know I'll help with gas money $$


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I am waiting for the man who runs the hall to confirm open dates in Feb. I am shooting for Sat. Feb. 21st. I'll post the final date as sson as I get a confirmation.
Should be a fun time.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## rushead (Dec 22, 2008)

jausi said:


> MAn i love to go there
> 
> is there any one from madison, WI going???
> pls let me know I'll help with gas money $$


I think I might want to go. I live in Delavan if that's any help. It's pretty much right on your way.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

rushead said:


> I think I might want to go. I live in Delavan if that's any help. It's pretty much right on your way.


I live in Twin Lakes, Maybe we could get together for the drive?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

*Originally Posted by rushead 
I think I might want to go. I live in Delavan if that's any help. It's pretty much right on your way. 

I live in Twin Lakes, Maybe we could get together for the drive?* 


Sounds like a plan !!!!

is there some one else whom want to go???


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Is there any date for the expo yet???


----------



## Cton9187 (Sep 3, 2008)

i think it's feb 21st


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I will post the date as sson as I hear back from the hall manager. Sorry for the wait.

Rich


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Maybe I'll be there? I had a good time last year.
Steve


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

is there any updates??


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

He said he would post when he knew....


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Up Date? Is there going to be a meeting?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

OK. What I have decided is this. Anyone interested in vending send me dates that DO NOT work for you. Anyone thinking of attending is welcome to send those dates also, but obviously the vendors need to be there so those dates take preference. The crazy cold temps here in Chicago (the whole Midwest really) have made just about everything hard to do, including transporting tropical frogs. So, I am going to shoot for a date in late March or early April. Again, if you want to vend please contact me with dates that are bad for you. If you plan on vending please contact me anyway . But I need to hammer out what dates will be best. I'll give it about two weeks for everyone to respinf (via PM please) and then I will post a date. 
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to say that there will be no Mideast frog Feast this spring. I may set something up later this year, but too many people had too many conflicting dates. If we can all get together and agree on something later in the year I am all up for it. PM me with suggestions.

Rich


----------

